# A list of the fragrances I have.



## coachdiva (Feb 8, 2012)

I love the scent of roses, as you tell by my fragrances, lol!

  	Crabtree & Evelyn - Rosewater
  	Valentino - Rock n Rose
  	Valentino Rock n Rose Couture
  	Lollia - Cabbage Rose & Citrus
  	Lollia - In Love
  	CrazyLibellule & The Poppies - Rose A Saigon
  	Fresh - Memoirs Of A Geisha
  	Wagner - Garden Of Roses
  	Perfumers Workshop - Tearose
  	Bath & Body Works - P.S I Love You
  	Henri Bendel - Jasmine & Tuberose
  	Prada - Infusion De Rose
  	Les Parfums De Rosine - Rose D'Ete
  	Lady Macsteed - Tartan Rose
  	Les Solyflores - EDT Eglantine
  	Lanvin - Rumeur 2 Rose
  	Dolce & Gabbana - Rose The One
  	Jean Paul Gaultier - Ma Dame
  	Demeter - Rose
  	The Body Shop - Moroccan Rose
  	Victoria's Secret - Rose De Mai
  	Berry Sweet Stuff - Pure Rose
  	Berry Sweet Stuff - Purple Hyacinth
  	Les Bains Du Marais - Rose Confiture

  	Yep, I'd definitely say that it's pretty obvious what fragrance I like! I'd love to know if any of you like any of these, and also, if you have other rose fragrances you're in love with, could you tell me what they are? Thanks!


----------



## HAlex (Jun 25, 2015)

You have so much... especially french ones, which one do you prefer? How is the Rose Confiture?


----------

